# Wanted: Ecutek



## DJDannyDee (Dec 5, 2018)

Anyone selling a second hand one? 

I'm looking for the ECU Connect Ecutek with Bluetooth. 

If you have one for sale please send me a private message regarding your price. 

Thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Not sure if you have enough posts, you may not get any response.

Check the forum daily as they do come up quite regular but don***8217;t hang around for long.

Good luck with your search


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

I can vouch for this guy, he just bought a Y pipe from me, paid immediately when he said he would, and good contact also. 

I think there's pretty much always one in the for sale section chap


----------



## DJDannyDee (Dec 5, 2018)

L6DJX said:


> I can vouch for this guy, he just bought a Y pipe from me, paid immediately when he said he would, and good contact also.
> 
> I think there's pretty much always one in the for sale section chap


Thanks Lewis. 

I checked, they are all marked sold. I'm sure one will pop up, no rush.


----------

